# On my Xmas/Hanukkah wish list..



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

With an unlimited budget, Santa/Hanukkah Harry would be bringing my kitchen...

A pizza stone
Bron Mandoline
A basket of balloon whips
Bread Pans - so I can bake like Kyle:lips:
Large Cast Iron skillet
A reliable scale
A table-top ice cream maker
A replacement food processor for the one my cook dropped


You????


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Al Dimeola and Jean Luc Ponty jamming outside my office during crunch time.
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

for my kitchen.....
new chairs
<I broke down and bought a new 11cup cuisinart with doughbutton....love it>

For my office a new computer with printer, scanner and copier.
and a guy to show me how to work it all....

A total fixup for whatever remains repairable for this "new to me" car, seems that there is something new wrong each week.

For my biz...a couple of cambros and a dolly.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

CC who are they?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shroom,

Al Dimeola and Jean Luc Ponty are incredible musicians.

Dimeola is a sexy latin guitar fusion player and ponty is a violinist
virtuoso who plays electic.

When i found my one independence when it came to music in the 70s I fell inlove with these two guys music. You need to hear it to understand it
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Let's see what do I wish for? Cookbooks, always. Juice extractor and an electronic scale. That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

A job where I get to do the stuff I'm good at and learn to do the stuff I'm not. A job where my boss, colleagues, and staff try to listen to what I have to say, as much as I try to listen to them. A job where I and everyone else in the place are treated like human beings.

And if that's all asking too much ... just ... a job.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Not to get this topic off subject but I have to put my 2 cents in. I loved Al Dimeola when he first came out with Return to Forever. Elegant Gypsy is one of my favorite albums. Ditto with Jean Luc Ponty, Cosmic Messenger.
Shroomgirl think of generally very fast jazz style music. With Ponty I think of more of a blues tinged jazz fusion. They both are virtuoso musicians and if you like stringed instruments you'll like these 2 guys. And if you like them there are a lot more that are equally as good (not to take anything away from them mind you)
Go to CDNOW.com and type in a search for any one and you can hear a wav. file of just about anything they have ever done.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

An extra bowl for my kitchen aid at home.

And Johnny Depp.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

A new set of knives
The best ice-cream maker- because I Loooove ice-creams.

I also wish that the kind Santa remove my husband from the kitchen when I make pies and he tries to show me how his mother made them by taking the dough from my hands and trying to open his phyllo next to mine  

Cape Chef!!  I am amased you know and LIKE Al di Meola!! 

Chrose and Cape Chef try to hear some Mario Reyes ( ex leading guitar of Gypsy Kings) not so skilled as Al di Meola but really passionate.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Michelle~ Johnny Depp as in scissorhands...extra blades( too good to let go) 

I just went through a Miles exhibit at our history museum, (home town boy) amazing the cutting edge music he made....I'll check out Dimeolo...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Momo don't get the smaller KitchenAid bowl, everything flies out of it .


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Cookbooks and an increased labor budget would be a nice start.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

My xmas wish? Have dinner and drinks with Tom Waits.
I have enjoyed Al Demiola since his "Return to Forever" days. The last recording of his I bought is "Grace/Passion/Fire" with John McGloughlin and Paco DeLuca. Well worth the price. If you like Al, listen to Pat Metheny some time. His recording "Under a Missouri Sky (short stories)" with Charlie Haden is one of my favorite newer pieces of "dinner music".
Enjoy life. Wine and Dine with the ones you love....


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

I'll take new 7" bread pans which are impossible to find, and the new 6 qt. pr kitchen aid mixer and some decent scrapers that aren't chewed up due to cuisinart blades and extra "help" in the kitchen. And, letting me finish filling the new cupboards in the new kitchen without my dear dear hubby trying to "fix" one more thing. Last week he almost set fire to the new counter tops 'cause he isn't use to a big gas stove......
and I really wish for the well being of us all.........
oh yea, and a job...my dot com dotted out of existance...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I wish the carpenter and electrician would get their work started and done by Chanukah so my Advantium oven can be installed. Then there's the matter of replacing my Viking range with a Viking gas cooktop and double electric convection ovens (more carpentry required...). Failing that, I'll take a set of All Clad and two fresh truffles: one white, one black. What I'll get is new everyday dishes.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Books: Carole Walter's Great Pies & Tarts. I chose Great Cakes as one of my Good Cook Book Club $1 selections; hasn't arrived yet though. Still want French Laundry even if it will probably only be a coffee table book for me. All other cookbooks and novels always a great gift for me.

Others: bannetons, cake/tart rings, food processor, glassware (I only have one glass left after breaking the rest of the set), loaf pans, All-Clad pots and pans.

Dream gift: My landlord finally fixing the damaged walls. They were supposed to be fixed by the time I moved in. A year and a half later, I have floor to ceiling curtains to cover the holes. A bonus would be tearing out the beige carpet and putting in parquet flooring or tiles; easy clean-up after muddy Theo paws.

P.S. (Just in case Santa is a subscriber) I could also use a new car or at least have my car's brakes work 100% of the time.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I've worked with far too many of them over the years.

For my birthday I would like a new set of restaurant grade (read "cheap aluminum") saute pans, a subscription to _Art Culinaire_ and _Konditerai und Cafe_ magazines.
Some classes with Roland Winbeckler and more classes with Ewald Notter would be nice as well. And also good health to Jean Louis Palladin so I could finally eat a dish that came from his hands. :lips:


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I think he meant a slow cooker-as in a person who is slow in the kitchen- not the small kitchen appliance.


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

I've been wishing for months for a week or so in Paris, where I can gorge myself on great art and great food...

Guess what? It's going to happen!!!!!
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Hey DaveB,
Can I come with??? _Pretty Please_.


----------

